# Partial plow/push? How do you charge.



## Blink74 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hello all. This is my first post, although I've been lurking for some time.

I'm new to snow removal this year. I have a couple of commercial accounts and a handfull of residential accounts.

My question is how do you guys handle partial pushes? With recent storm we had I did a couple pushes on my comercial accounts where I could only clear the runways and open areas due to cars on the lot. A lot that normally takes 1.5 hrs only took 1 hr. Also, one client requested I come back a clear an area normally not cleared. Should I prorate the charges?


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes you should do a billing of 50% then come back with a 75 to 100% for clean-up. State this in your contract so its clear to your customer thou. My .02 cents
JOSH


----------



## carcrz (Jun 5, 2006)

If it is a busy lot, I mark it as business hours & charge the same rate. It actually takes me longer to push a full lot because I can't push it to the sides & have to go all the way to the end, not to mention all of the moving obstacles.


----------

